# Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh



## Kholanhquangminh89 (22 Tháng bảy 2021)

*1. Các loại kho lạnh do Quang Minh thi công lắp đặt:*
Kho lạnh Quang Minh chuyên thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh trên toàn quốc, phục vụ cho tất cả nhu cầu bảo quản lạnh của Quý khách hàng, chi tiết như sau:
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh mini.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh thương mại.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh công nghiệp.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh nhà hàng.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh Vắc xin.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh dược phẩm.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh hải sản.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh nông sản.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh thực phẩm.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh trái cây.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản sữa.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản kem.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản hoa tươi.
Và thi công lắp đặt nhiều loại kho lạnh, kho đông lạnh khác.










​ 
*2. Các ưu điểm của kho lạnh do Quang Minh thi công lắp đặt:*
*- Chất lượng vượt trội:* Các kho lạnh do Quang Minh thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt có các điểm vượt trội về chất lượng như sau:
+ Chất lượng trên từng thiết bị: Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh, kho đông lạnh, Quang Minh đã lựa chọn ra các nhà cung cấp thiết bị với chất lượng tốt nhất với giá thành hợp lý cho công trình kho lạnh của Quý khách hàng. Quang Minh lựa chọn từng thiết bị đạt chất lượng từ panel, cửa kho lạnh, V ốp góc bằng nhôm, sàn nhôm chống trượt, cụm máy nhập khẩu, dàn lạnh có xuất xứ rõ ràng, tủ điện với các thiết bị bảo vệ đầy đủ, ống đồng dầy, ....
+ Chất lượng đến từ con người: Với đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp và tận tậm, Kho lạnh do Quang Minh thi công lắp đặt luôn đạt chuẩn chất lượng cao từ Châu Âu
+ Chất lượng đến từ sự phục vụ: Là công ty chuyên phục vụ trong việc thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh nên Quang Minh phục vụ cho tất cả nhu cầu về kho lạnh của quý khách rất nhanh chóng, chuyên nghiệp. Tư vấn, giải đáp tận tình các thắc mắc từ quý khách. Báo giá nhanh chóng theo từng kích thước kho lạnh mà Quý khách yêu cầu. Tiến hành lắp đặt kho lạnh nhanh chóng, đạt tiêu chuẩn. Theo dõi và thực hiện bảo trì định kỳ....
*- Lắp đặt kho lạnh chuyên nghiệp: *Độ bền kho lạnh phụ thuộc vào 3 yếu tố chính: Chất lượng sản phẩm, thi công lắp đặt đạt tiêu chuẩn, bảo trì định kỳ đầy đủ. 
Đến với kho lạnh Quang Minh Quý khách sẽ nhận được dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng cao nhất cả nước. Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên lắp đặt hàng trăm kho lạnh mỗi năm cho nhiều loại nhu cầu lạnh nên Quang Minh luôn tự hào là đơn vị thi công lắp đặt đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng vượt trội trên thị trường hiện nay.
*- Dịch vụ bảo hành, bảo trì chu đáo: *Quang Minh có hệ thống theo dõi để thực hiện việc bảo trì định kỳ cho Quý khách hàng sử dụng kho lạnh do Quang Minh lắp đặt. Việc bảo trì này nhằm làm giảm thiểu tối đa sự cố cho kho lạnh, tăng hiệu suất làm lạnh cho hệ thống và tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ cho kho lạnh.
 
*3. Quang Minh thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh ở đâu?*
Là đơn vị chuyên thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh, Quang Minh nhận thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh trên toàn quốc. Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật hùng hậu, công ty chúng tôi có thể lắp đặt kho lạnh cho Quý khách hàng trên mọi miền tổ quốc từ Nam ra Bắc. Công ty chúng tôi có thể lắp đặt hàng chục kho lạnh cùng lúc cho các dự án dạng chuỗi và cũng có thể lắp đặt kho lạnh hàng ngàn đến hàng chục ngàn tấn cho các nhà máy lớn.

Sự hài lòng tuyệt đối của Quý khách hàng là phương châm phục vụ của công ty chúng tôi.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (27 Tháng bảy 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (14 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (24 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (3 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (13 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (19 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng hai 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (16 Tháng hai 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## baoveanhninh24h (17 Tháng hai 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (2 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (10 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## vtbxvn (11 Tháng ba 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (14 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (20 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## dalieutap (20 Tháng tư 2022)

Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh hải sản.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh nông sản.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh thực phẩm.
- Thi công lắp đặt kho lạnh trái cây.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (12 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------

